# Coarnele



## Francelho

Putem să spunem, în limbaj familiar, _a pune coarnele_ pentru a vorbi despre o infidelitate, la fel ca în alte limbe romanice?: _poner los cuernos, mettere le corna, faire porter les cornes, etc.  _Iar persoana trădată, poate să fie numită _un cornut_ sau _o cornută_? Mulțumesc.

Vă rog, corectați greșelile mele în română.


----------



## jazyk

Mică lectură pentru tine: Originea expresiei “a pune cuiva coarne” sau “a fi încornorat” - PSIHOLOGIE - ISTORIE - TEATRU

Boureanu a fost tradat acum de fiica, insa fosta sotie i-a pus coarne chiar cu nasul lor de cununie! Povestea amantlacului care a zguduit lumea  mondena si politica in urma cu 12 ani!

A pune coarne, fără articol hotărât.

Nu am găsit adjectivul _cornut_ în sens figurat.


----------



## farscape

+1 pentru cele spuse de jazyk. Cornut se folosește numai pentru animale (cu coarne).

Încornorat e un termen pentru persoana căruia i se pun coarne, folosit mai ales când e vorba de bărbați (oarecum arhaic).


----------



## irinet

Da, exact. Şi eu consider că această expresie 'a pune cuiva coarne' este învechită, dar nu e chiar arhaică. Poate că e demodată.

Acum spunem 'a înşela pe cineva' sau 'a fi infidel'. Iar victima _infidelului/infidelei_ este persoană _înşelată_ sau cel/cea trădat/-ă în dragoste.

Dar şi_ încornorat_ e ok. Numai că nu e valabil şi încornorată_  , _iar asta e o problemă la acest cuvânt.

_Doar taurul are coarne._


----------

